

Show HN: Straightforward way to manage your sales pipe - zinssmeister
https://ivyleads.co/

======
zinssmeister
Hi guys, founder of Ivyleads here. Feel free to ask me questions and give me
feedback. And thanks for checking out Ivyleads :)

------
mattschmulen
very clean and clear presentation a couple questions:

\- I noticed you had a pretty simple sales pipe flow ( New, Lead, Op and Close
) which is nice but do you plan on extending it or allowing customization? \-
Do you think you will embed a MEDDIC methodology into the flow ? \- Mobile app
/ API ?

~~~
zinssmeister
Yes we are in the process of rolling out customization of Lead states. MEDDIC
is an interesting strategy and stay tuned for some stuff in that sense ;)

------
edoceo
Bad grammar on the website turned me off.

~~~
zinssmeister
did we miss something? Can you elaborate?

